# out door jack



## rickhunt (Feb 25, 2007)

was a indoor mother.


----------



## rickhunt (Feb 27, 2007)

what you think.


----------



## Lil Squirt (Feb 27, 2007)

Sure looks purdy to me!!  

Wow you must live in a hot climate eh??  I can't put my babies outside till June.  

happy growing to ya!

peace~squirt :bong1:


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 28, 2007)

*Very nice RH. :aok: What strain is she? *


----------



## rickhunt (Feb 28, 2007)

Jack Herer:aok:


----------



## rickhunt (Mar 3, 2007)

heres an update on miss jack


----------



## Kindbud (Mar 4, 2007)

nice so you put her outside sweet deal she looks happy and flush and lushes and bushy very nice


----------



## rickhunt (Mar 10, 2007)

ok two weeks have gone past since my last update so here we go.


----------



## ljjr (Mar 18, 2007)

nice healthy looking plant....good job!


----------



## DankCloset (Mar 18, 2007)

is she over 6 months old. nice hardwood right there  good job.


----------



## AddicteD2daHerb (Mar 20, 2007)

Beautiful looking plant i must say   but How long was it inside? and how long has it been outside?


----------



## rickhunt (Mar 20, 2007)

she was a mother for one year then i put her out side its been 3 months now. three more weeks to go i think will put photo up then.


----------



## rickhunt (Mar 22, 2007)

and here are some young skunk 1  going to put them under the light in three days. started them out side from clones and thay love it.
as u can see i want them to start 12/12 starting to flower now
thay are only 4 weeks old.no nutes have been added yet as nutes already in soil.


----------



## rickhunt (Mar 23, 2007)

what do u think


----------

